# I5 4460 vs I5 6400



## Aakarshan (Feb 23, 2016)

Which processor is better?I'm building a new PC for the gaming and will play certain games such as GTA V,CS GO,Call Of Duty BO,FIFA 16.Which procssor would be best for the gaming.I will couple it with GTX 960 or GTX 660.These processors prices are identical in market.I5 6400 has a slightly lower clock speed of 2.7 while I5 4440 has 3.1.


----------



## saikiasunny (Feb 23, 2016)

The i5 6400 is a newer gen cpu and will only support ddr4 memory so the overall system will be a bit expensive compared to the i5 4460 one. As for the clock speed, they both reach almost the same turbo speed of 3.3-3.4 GHz. Being a newer gen CPU, the 6400 will be more efficient for the performance. For gaming you won't see any real case difference, So better get the i5 6400.
And like the cpu, go for the newer of the GPU- gtx 960.


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 23, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> The i5 6400 is a newer gen cpu and will only support ddr4 memory so the overall system will be a bit expensive compared to the i5 4460 one. As for the clock speed, they both reach almost the same turbo speed of 3.3-3.4 GHz. Being a newer gen CPU, the 6400 will be more efficient for the performance. For gaming you won't see any real case difference, So better get the i5 6400.
> And like the cpu, go for the newer of the GPU- gtx 960.


I guess the board will also come in 10,000.Suggest me a few mobos for the I5 6400.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2016)

Post your total budget for the pc and if it allows you to include a GTX 970, don't settle for a GTX 960 just because you want to get a newer proccy.


----------



## saikiasunny (Feb 23, 2016)

For the mobo get something from the h170 or b150 series and you'll be good to go. No need to go for more expensive z170 boards as you are going for a locked CPU. 
And as saiyangoku said, post the budget for the components. This will help to give right suggestions.


----------

